# Create your own metal band



## VGmaster9 (Jan 15, 2013)

If you would make your own band, what would it be called? What genre(s) would it be (anything except glam metal, nu metal, metalcore, and deathcore)? How many members would it have? Also, give a brief description of the band.

Here's mine.

Name: Dagon

Genres: Death metal, technical death metal, progressive metal

Members: vocalist, lead guitarist, rhythm guitarist, bassist, drummer

This band is inspired by bands like Death, Nile, Cryptoposy, Necrophagist, etc. Their lyrical content is based soley on Lovecraftian horror and the Cthulhu mythos.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jan 16, 2013)

Surprised this thread has gotten as many views as it had. I guess I'll make another band.

Name: Terminator

Genres: Speed metal, thrash metal, groove metal.

Members: Vocalist/rhythm guitarist, lead guitarist, bassist, drummer

This is an early band from the bay area thrash scene. Their debut album had an old-school NWOBHM-style speed metal sound (like Metallica's Kill em All and Slayer's Show no Mercy), few of their albums after that had a more pure thrash metal sound. In the 90s when thrash started to decline, the band went for a more groove metal (or post-thrash) sound. In the 00s and beyond, they went back to pure thrash.


----------



## Ames (Jan 16, 2013)

Name: Ureteral Holocaust

Genre: Post-Neo-Black-Gonorrhea-Folk Metal

Members: 3 cellists, 2 double-bassists, 2 nigerian folk drummers, 1 xylophonist 

Spawned within the festering pools of Geocities, this group rises from beyond the future to bring death, sexually transmitted diseases, and mind-blowing perversions of music to the helpless, weak-minded denizens of the stone age.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jan 16, 2013)

Name: Deathkill Deathbang Deathcunt

Genre: the kind with the stuff

Members: vocalist, guitarist, drummer, keyboard

Would advertise themselves as like generic black metal or something.
And then during concerts the band members would come out on stage in like corpse paint and nail armbands and shit, and just start playing bubblegum pop. The singer would look like a buff dude, but then just start singing in this 12-year-old girl voice about like their crushes and shit. Bubbles and glitter would rain down onto the audience.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 16, 2013)

VGmaster9 said:


> If you would make your own band, what would it be called? What genre(s) would it be (anything except glam metal, nu metal, metalcore, and deathcore)? How many members would it have? Also, give a brief description of the band.



Name: Randolph
Genres: Industrial metal, ambient, and experimental everythingelse-core.
Members: Randolph

Of course I don't actually know the first thing about producing music.

Well that dream died rather quickly.


----------



## Demensa (Jan 16, 2013)

Name: Endless Meta-cycle
Members: 2 guitarists, 1 bassist, 1 drummer, 2 violin players, 1 cello player, 1 glockenspiel player, 1 lead vocalist
Genre: _whatever they feel like, GOSH_They put on the most unpredictable performances. One concert they may play a variety of songs 'normally' and with great enthusiasm, smashing instruments, etc. The next concert they might play an entire album backwards facing away from the audience. The next, might consist of 10 seconds of noise, followed by a Shakesperian play, and so on.  Their albums would mostly consist of an avant-garde death metal, jazz and j-pop mix, with some noise/grindcore thrown in for good measure.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jan 17, 2013)

Name: Might of Ages
Members: Guitarist, bassist, drummer, synth guy, electric violinist, lead vocalist, guest musicians (usually 'ethnic' instruments)
Genre: Power, Progressive, Instrumental, experimental, ambient, Oriental, with a little bit of Hawkwind-esque Space Rock  mixed in.


----------



## Aden (Jan 17, 2013)

Why not just get some friends together and make a real band


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Jan 17, 2013)

The best way to come up with a name for a metal band is to misread someone else's.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jan 17, 2013)

Gibby said:


> The best way to come up with a name for a metal band is to misread someone else's.



MOGODOTH

mite b cool


----------



## VGmaster9 (Jan 21, 2013)

Name: Orcus

Genres: Symphonic black metal, blackened death metal

Members: Vocalist, guitarist, bassist, drummer.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Feb 22, 2013)

Name: Shitfun

Genres: Grindcore, deathgrind, goregrind, pornogrind

Members: Vocalist, guitarist, bassist/drum programmer

Based off the name of Autopsy's 1995 album, Shitfun is a band in which fecal matter is their primary lyrical theme. Their album covers are simply photos of scat, and their debut EP cover is taken from the notorious photo "pillow fight". While the band is essentially grindcore, they like to label themselves as "brown metal" or "shitgrind".


----------



## DarthLeopard (Feb 22, 2013)

Name: ScÃ¡thanna

Genre:Metal, Celtic Metal

Members: Lead guitar/male lead vocal, Rythme guitar/male backup vocal, Drums, Bass guitar, Daul violinists/female vocals
Inspired by bands Muse and Gaelic Storm, ScÃ¡thanna was formed in a pub in Cork Ireland by two like minded guitarists. Originally a two man tribute band, ScÃ¡thanna worked it's way through Ireland like shadows across the hillside hence the creation of they're title.( ScÃ¡thanna = shadows in Irish) They later picked up a drummer and bassist, hoping to put together a record. It was at the studio where they met two fiery sisters who after much discussion became part of the band.Their first album  consisted of 8 songs previously written by the band founders and 3 colaborated songs. Much of their music features orchestral instrumentation and on occasion random musicians from past encounters at venues. They play generally distorted quick paced music with an anti-authority theme. There album cover is of sillouettes of themselves splayed randomly throughout a dark misty forrest.


----------

